# land parcel purchase



## countryboy88 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello All - We are looking to purchase a 1 acre parcel that is attached to our parcel. The problem however is it is overgrown with poison ivy and poison oak. I have never seen that many vines attached to the trees. Does anyone have any ideas as how to remove and dispose of it. Oh and I am quite allergic to this ivy. Friends have suggested to rent or buy a goat to clean up this poison ivy, so what to do with the large vines that are attached to the trees.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Goats  Even if you don't keep them, or get then eat them. You could also think pigs to get to the roots. The vines I'd use a saw with precautions.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Once the long vines are separated from their roots, they'll shrivel, die and decompose naturally and won't pose a problem....Goats'll take care of the lower stuff. Just leave the higher stuff alone.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Cut the vines in the winter and take a long shower with lots of soap..


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I recommend goats too. They will not only dispose of the vines, drinking their milk will build an immunity to them!


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Just find some one that dosent get poison ivy . 
I played in poison I’ve when I was a kid and never got a itch
I cleared it from peoples property all the time , all summer long . 
Even in my 30s I was immune to it 
now if I talk to some one on the phone that looked at some poison ivy I get it . 
We cut the thick vines with a ax and pull the vines out of the trees with a excavator , then pack it in a dumpster or bury it deep . 
Some times I use a wire choker on the 2” vines and pull carefully so I don’t kill the trees .
You could try this with a truck all so or even by hand with a few guys . 
What ever you do don’t burn it .


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm with the goat suggestion. In fact, that was my first thought when I read the preview of the thread.

But before you get goats, do some research on these lovely herd animals. Treat them right, and they'll do right by you.

Once they've been in with the poison ivy, however, do NOT kiss them.


----------

